# HSU VFT-2Mk3 vs Emotiva US12 vs Lava LSP12 vs Epik Legend, recommendation



## taoggniklat (Mar 30, 2010)

So I have narrowed it down to these options in the price range I would want. 

HSU VFT-2Mk3 vs Emotiva US12 vs Lava LSP12 vs Epik Legend

Which one of these would you choose and why? Which would best fit my criteria (subjective I know, just looking for feedback) of:

1. Space (3-4k cubic feet room)
2. Accuracy for music first.

Thanks


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

How many do you plan on getting? 3,000 to 4,000 cu ft is a lot of space and I would suggest getting dual units at the minimum.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

With that much room i might even suggest using quad subs as that is a lot of space to fill.:T


----------



## taoggniklat (Mar 30, 2010)

Unfortunately at this time I can only get one. I plan to add a second one down the road, but until then.

Both Chad(epik) and Pete(hsu) were confident that one would be sufficient to start when I talked with them today.

Jared


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm sure one would be dramatic over not haveing one at all it's just that with that much space to fill it effectivly your gonna need a lot of displacment. For now though i would agree that one would satisfy.:T


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Yeah, don't sweat it Jared. We all started with one before we got addicted!


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

All of those look excellent, but I'd probably spring for the Legend personally. HOwever I fear EPik's product turnover rate would mean adding a second would be tough... they change their products like every year. I wanted to buy a phoenix but couldn't find one.

THe Lava-sub and Emotiva are both nice looking subs most certainly. The emotiva IIRC is sealed, which means it will probably have a cleaner, tighter sound to it, but I can't say that with sureness.

On the other hand, I doubt HSU changes their VTF-2 mk III in the near future.


----------



## taoggniklat (Mar 30, 2010)

Dale Rasco said:


> Yeah, don't sweat it Jared. We all started with one before we got addicted!


Pretty much all of them will be an upgrade at this point! :heehee:


----------



## taoggniklat (Mar 30, 2010)

GranteedEV said:


> All of those look excellent, but I'd probably spring for the Legend personally. HOwever I fear EPik's product turnover rate would mean adding a second would be tough... they change their products like every year. I wanted to buy a phoenix but couldn't find one.
> 
> THe Lava-sub and Emotiva are both nice looking subs most certainly. The emotiva IIRC is sealed, which means it will probably have a cleaner, tighter sound to it, but I can't say that with sureness.
> 
> On the other hand, I doubt HSU changes their VTF-2 mk III in the near future.


As I see it right now:

HSU = well established and reputable. 
Epik = two new products that appear to be winners
Emotiva = new kid on the block, but outside of their amps seem to have a bit of a QC problem.
Lava = new kid on the block, bargain prices, no real user data out there outside of a few people on AVS...but I can get 2 for the price of 1 Epik/HSU based on the quote Lava gave me.

Personally I would rather get one good sub over 2 mediocre subs, and plan to get a second good sub later.

Sig, what to do...both Chad and Pete have been awesome answering my emails. Why can't they both work for the same company so I don't have to feel like I am betraying one or the other if I choose the other option! onder:


----------



## callas01 (Oct 24, 2010)

personally I would spring for the Hsu, its a great sub, very musical in its own right. I almost bought one, but budget and WAF got in the way.... Therefore I own an eD A2-300. Since I don't use a Sub in music/2-channel listening, I only needed one for HT, and the A2-300 has been great... In HT its just as good as the Hsu, but not as musical. However, Pete is awesome and even gave me a great Demo. I love recommending their subs.

Second Id say Epik, but they do change their subs all the time. The Emo subs seem to be pretty good, but I am kinda weird.. I want my sub from a Sub Company, speakers from a Speaker Company.. I think you get what I am saying.

Lava.. Im not gonna comment until I hear one or know someone that I know well that plays with one and Ill see what they think. I cannot pass judgement on something I know nothing about.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

callas01 said:


> I want my sub from a Sub Company, speakers from a Speaker Company.. I think you get what I am saying.
> QUOTE]
> 
> LOL! Thats exactly how i was when i was into car audio. Guess i've changed and never even thought about that untill now.:scratch:


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

taoggniklat said:


> Emotiva = new kid on the block, but outside of their amps seem to have a bit of a QC problem.


Hrm?

How so?


----------



## Matt34 (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm pretty sure the HSU is going to when the output war out of the four and in a large room with little room gain it's going to dig the deepest as a single unit.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

For me in consideration of accuracy for music it would have to be a sealed sub so either the Emotiva or Epik, and of those two the Epik Legend will have a little more output and dig a little deeper. If you could save up a little more I'd go Rythmik for sure.


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

I think good questions are what volume you listen, does your room have any inherent gain, and even type of music as these can help determine the best fit for your application. 
I read about the servo technology in Rythmic's subs with great interest, I would definitely consider them if sound quality was of prime importance. Otherwise, if you're only using it music, I'd recommend a sealed design based on my experience with my diy subs. I take it that diy is not an option, but if it were I'd recommend building/have built a pair and drop one driver in now, and the other later as funds permit.


----------



## taoggniklat (Mar 30, 2010)

Thanks all for the input and suggestions.

I do like the Rythmiks, but are a bit out of my budget. Sure I could get the DIY option but in the end I would still be spending $500+ and quite frankly, I don't have the time right now. I have done DIY in the past and would love to do more, but I have a 15month old and another on the way...no time for hobbies right now.

Jared


----------



## Cory Phoenix (Nov 7, 2010)

I've heard the emotiva 12 and epik legend, and like them both. I'd suggest either to anyone with a slight edge to Emo only because of the warranty, customer service and price.

I'm really interested in the Lava subs, tho. I'm a little down on them being ported, but still intrigued. Does anyone has an opinion on their products. Anyone got a link to a thread or possibly a review on another site?


----------



## counsil (Mar 1, 2009)

codog said:


> I've heard the emotiva 12 and epik legend, and like them both. I'd suggest either to anyone with a slight edge to Emo only because of the warranty, customer service and price.
> 
> I'm really interested in the Lava subs, tho. I'm a little down on them being ported, but still intrigued. Does anyone has an opinion on their products. Anyone got a link to a thread or possibly a review on another site?


My wife finally approved getting a sub for our living room. I bought the Lava LSP12, and we both liked it very much. I was able to hit 105dB (using analog RatShack meter) during the Pod Emergence scene in WOTW. The sub doesn't make any bad sounds when pushed to it's limits either.

Unfortunately, my wife ended out not liking the "size" of the sub. She wanted to use it as an end table as well, so I ended out getting an Epik Empire. The Emire is completely overkill as my wife doesn't watch many movies up stairs or listen to music other than FM radio at ~-35MV. :doh:


----------



## Matt34 (Oct 20, 2006)

codog said:


> I've heard the emotiva 12 and epik legend, and like them both. I'd suggest either to anyone with a slight edge to Emo only because of the warranty, customer service and price.
> 
> I'm really interested in the Lava subs, tho. I'm a little down on them being ported, but still intrigued. Does anyone has an opinion on their products. Anyone got a link to a thread or possibly a review on another site?


Audioholics is reviewing the 12" version now, don't know when it will be published.


----------



## taoggniklat (Mar 30, 2010)

So tempting to just order the new HSU VFT15 and tell my wife it was on sale for $600... :R :hide:


----------



## ken325i (Oct 31, 2010)

I would consider the Outlaw LFM 1 EX, designed by HSU, and cheaper than the VTF2.3.

ken:T


----------



## taoggniklat (Mar 30, 2010)

Well I just ordered the HSU VTF2.3...cant wait to get it.


----------



## taoggniklat (Mar 30, 2010)

Got my HSU last night...and this thing is bigger than it looks online.. SO far I don't have it in my main system but I have it hooked up to my pc and it sounds fantastic with minimal setup.


----------



## q2bon2b (Aug 5, 2010)

Congrats! So what veneer did you get?

How's it is sounding now after 2 days? It will get even better after some time.


----------



## taoggniklat (Mar 30, 2010)

I got the Black finish. I actually ended up getting a b-stock unit so I saved a little bit more going that route. I have yet to find the "Scratch" that they told me it had.

I still haven't had a chance to really dial the settings in...been too busy with work and holiday parties.


----------



## q2bon2b (Aug 5, 2010)

taoggniklat said:


> ...been too busy with work and holiday parties.


That's have not stop too many audiophiles/HT'ers from enjoying their new gears.:bigsmile: In fact, many would be up in the wee hours enjoying their new toys, in spite of work and parties.  Just like kids opening up their presents the Christmas morning.:T

Enjoy your Hsu!


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

The VTF2mk3 is one of the subs I have been eyeing for months.
Now that you have had it for a few weeks can you share some thoughts about it and you level of astisifaction with it ?
If you had a do over would you get this again or try something else ?


----------

